# Typhoon's skinny pics before & after



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So many of you read that post about me getting Typhoon back and what horrible shape she was in. Here are some pictures of what she looked like before she left my house and then when I got her back earlier this week. I have a lot of work to do to get her back into shape.

Before she left my house
good muscle tone

















For ADBA nationals I asked that she get her into shape for me and this was the start of her getting too skinny

while she looked ok you can start to see the muscle loss in the rear and too much rib and hip for my liking.









These were taken on Tuesday

Her ribs and spin









you can see her hips stick out 









loss of muscle tone









You can see her spine going all the way up her back









She has sores all over her front and back feet


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow lisa, she's lost a lot! Looks like neela with her fish diet lmfao... What feeding schedule did she have her on? Her fur doesn't even look the same!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IDK WTH she was doing with her! but yeah even her coat looks horrible so I have her on a bunch of supplements and I am feeding her 3x a day till she looks better. My poor Ty Ty!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

wow lisa wow she looks so different !!!!!!! she lost muscle?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Whoa thats crazy change. You had her in shape great shape..Thats a beautiful lookingdog.. Is that an apbt or is it mixed? Love that dog regardless but just curious


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

That is horrible. Even her coat is dull. It almost looks brittle. Thats not conditioning thats starving. What cause, or could have, caused the sores? I'm so glad you got her back.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Czar said:


> Whoa thats crazy change. You had her in shape great shape..Thats a beautiful lookingdog.. Is that an apbt or is it mixed? Love that dog regardless but just curious


She is from my last breeding I did she is not mixed. She is about 18-19" tall and should be about 43lbs but I think she weighs under 40 right now.

Yeah her coat is in horrible shape and it is brittle and dry so I am going to have to work hard at getting it nice and smooth again. The sores I think are from her licking because she was not getting enough to do and was frustrated. She spending too much time in a crate with no padding.

She has been getting special love and time out at our house and she is happy to be home


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow Lisa, I am a bit appalled that someone would let Ty get that skinny and think it was ok, I am sooooo glad she is back with you and getting much better care and love.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lesson: Never trust someone else to take proper care of your dogs!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow poor skiny girl. It's ok now that she's with you again I'm sure she'll be back to buff again soon. What happened to her feet?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is why I hate breeding, I only breed when I want or need another working dog but then I worry about all the other dogs. Good home are sometimes hard to find!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW, she looks like the dogs on TV that the animal cops take from people for neglecting them. Poor Ty!!!!!! I can imagine how happy she is to be home, wow she thought she was in good shape? that's messed up.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

wow.....her coat lost it's shine.......can't wait to see her back to norm


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

man i hate to c that glad she back with you what you goin to use to fatten her up i got one im tryin to put weight back on


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

update on Typhoon
When I got her she weighed 37lbs and when I sent her off she was 43lbs so you can see how much she lost. It is only 6 lbs but on a dog who didn't have not one oz of fat to loose she started to loose muscle. I weighed her the other day and she weights 44lbs I think I will take her up to 48 then get her back into shape. She is doing great I will get more pictures soon.


----------



## kidkiwi07 (Dec 5, 2009)

wow thats absurd 6lbs sure is a lot for a dog of her stature to lose


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

YIKES! I'm glad you got her back! Some people just make me sick!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i'm glad you got her back and she is doing better!


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

i dont totally understand what happened.. 
why would you get someone else to get your dog (which was really freakin beautiful, perfect shape) in shape? 

she looks starved on those photos, for sure


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Maddog said:


> i dont totally understand what happened..
> why would you get someone else to get your dog (which was really freakin beautiful, perfect shape) in shape?
> 
> she looks starved on those photos, for sure


I breed dogs and I sold her on a co-own to another person in town. She was in shape when I sold her and when I got her back she looked like that. The person that had her went back to school and did not feel they had the time for Typhoon so they gave her back to me like it is stated in the co-own contract. Now that I have Typhoon back sh will not be sold again we are keeping her. Make more sense? lol
You look like a new member so you probably do not know who I am, that's ok I am back on the forum you will know me soon enough


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chino says he can't wait to see her a lil more thick


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Poor girl. Good thing you got her back.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I breed dogs and I sold her on a co-own to another person in town. She was in shape when I sold her and when I got her back she looked like that. The person that had her went back to school and did not feel they had the time for Typhoon so they gave her back to me like it is stated in the co-own contract. Now that I have Typhoon back sh will not be sold again we are keeping her. Make more sense? lol
> You look like a new member so you probably do not know who I am, that's ok I am back on the forum you will know me soon enough


im not totally fresh here(just wasnt here for a while), and also not fresh in canine world.
but anyways, i was not blaming u for anything, just didnt understand what was going on with her. 
thanks for explanation.

sorry, but im not going to comment 'do you even know who i am' question.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

whats up with the sores on the feet. pike has one on his....uhh...right front foot i believe, on top, and i cant seem to get rid of it. i dont know if he chews on that one spot or what but it looks similar to those.


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow 6lbs?! Holly cow! Could she even look you in the eye when she gave her back to you? Did she not realize what she was doing?

I know I felt bad when I cut rosies food back and I felt she dropped weight too fast. Wasnt a whole bunch. She looks great. But I still felt it should of been a bit slower. Especially considering her age.


----------



## pitbull501 (Dec 20, 2008)

Please do keep us updated, i can't wait to see the photos when you get the muscle back on


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Maddog said:


> im not totally fresh here(just wasnt here for a while), and also not fresh in canine world.
> but anyways, i was not blaming u for anything, just didnt understand what was going on with her.
> thanks for explanation.
> 
> sorry, but im not going to comment 'do you even know who i am' question.


LMAO 
no need to comment on the "do you know who I am" I think you took my post he wrong way. I did not think you were blaming be I was just trying to expalin what happened with her.



vdubbinya said:


> whats up with the sores on the feet. pike has one on his....uhh...right front foot i believe, on top, and i cant seem to get rid of it. i dont know if he chews on that one spot or what but it looks similar to those.


They are lick spots from her not getting enough exercise and licking her toes. I use nustock and it gets rid of them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is terrible. I am so sorry she had to deal with that, poor girl.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> They are lick spots from her not getting enough exercise and licking her toes. I use nustock and it gets rid of them.


thank you lisa. i've never heard of lick spots. that might be what it is due to not letting pike outside much anymore (besideing walking for pee time/exercise), im too scared he will either get hit by a car/truck, or the fact my new neighbors kidnap him and try to make out like he's their dog (lure him inside w/ food and keep him for hours..).....i have a 13LX7WX6H kennel frame, no fenceing yet, soon as i get that finished up he'll be able 2 have his "own" time outside without any worries.. anywho, i know that was too much info i was just rambling  appriciate it. ---shane.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Did Ty's 'owner' volunteer to return her due to her own issues or did you see her first and demand for her back. That is sooo disturbing to see that kind of change! grrrr Just when I gain more faith in human kind a story like this just knocks things down a notch.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

did i miss something here?? wat happened?!?! where did u send her off to!?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! ok I will explain it again.....

Typhoon was sold the first time when she was 8 months old to a client of mine that already had another APBT. I thought they would be a good home since they had spend thousands of dollars on their crippled pit puppy (IMO the dog should have been put down but that is another story) and seemed like they loved their animals. Typhoon was with them for 3 months and she kept having skin issues and was scratching her ears. I gave them ear meds for the infection and they kept telling me it was getting worse. She also broke out with mange and I gave them meds for that too. 3 weeks later they tell me it is not better so I ask for her to spend the weekend with me so I can see what is going on. When I got her back her ears were red and swollen and blood was pouring out of them. She also had lost a ton of hair around her eyes and mouth due to the mange. The did not give her the meds I gave them and let her suffer with a raging ear infecting and mange with out an treatments. I was pi$$ed!!!! I called them up and told them I was not gong to allow them to have her back.

Several months later I met a dog trainer from Las Vegas that had just moved here and she wanted to join our Sch club. We became friends and she was looking for a new sports dog and fell in love with Typhoon. So I sold her on a co-own to her. That is who I just got her back from. I kept telling her Typhoon was too skinny but I guess she was not getting it. She decide she was going back to school and said she was not going to have time for Typhoon and part of the contract was she needed to put sch titles on her. So she gave her back to me and I have been getting her back into shape since then.
It puts me in a weird place as I am really good friends with her and has not confronted her about yet. She has had a lot of family issues lately and been a little depressed and I did not want to start a fight over it. I have told her that she was way too skinny when I got her back but I did not make a big deal of it.

Anyway now you all know what my poor Typhoon has been though and why she is never going for sale again. She is staying in our house for ever since no one has been able to love her like us


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Poor Typhoon! I am glad two people asked the same question I was wondering (which was why she was out of your hands) I would love to co-own one of your dogs they are gorgeous! (from what I see of items you post and the pics on your site!) If I ever had the chance to co-own a dog like her I would do everything in my power not to screw it up....sometimes I don't understand what goes through the minds of people when they have someone elses animal! It is a shame she let her get that way...hope all is well with Typhoon! Can't wait to see pics of her with some weight back! Poor poor girl!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

good lord jesus! what happened? Sorry I havent been keeping myself up to date on here and was wondering what happened to the poor thing?
God I would go to court with who ever took my dog for a while and brought it back looking like that!
What did someone forget to feed it or something...that really ticks me off


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Harley read my first post on this page it explains everything. and thank you laughter777


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

holy crap what a story! im glad typhoon is back with u. cant have a dog like that in the hands of a neglectful owner! such a beautiful dog. would have been a waste!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> HA! ok I will explain it again.....
> 
> Typhoon was sold the first time when she was 8 months old to a client of mine that already had another APBT. I thought they would be a good home since they had spend thousands of dollars on their crippled pit puppy (IMO the dog should have been put down but that is another story) and seemed like they loved their animals. Typhoon was with them for 3 months and she kept having skin issues and was scratching her ears. I gave them ear meds for the infection and they kept telling me it was getting worse. She also broke out with mange and I gave them meds for that too. 3 weeks later they tell me it is not better so I ask for her to spend the weekend with me so I can see what is going on. When I got her back her ears were red and swollen and blood was pouring out of them. She also had lost a ton of hair around her eyes and mouth due to the mange. The did not give her the meds I gave them and let her suffer with a raging ear infecting and mange with out an treatments. I was pi$$ed!!!! I called them up and told them I was not gong to allow them to have her back.
> 
> ...


I dont know about you but I wouldnt return the dog to her. You stated the terms in which you wanted when she took on the dog and did not follow it. From my understanding Typhoon can not find a good home no matter where she goes. 
I dont know how you handled things but I would have went all out on the woman from Las Vegas. I can not say what was going on through her mind but she was clearly not seeing what needed to be seen.

I must say you are a lucky girl to be able to get Typhoon back period. Then to add to it the neighbors of the other people who had typhoon could have called animal control. Then typhoon may have been gone for good. If Typhoon was as bad as you were saying with the first owners I know I would have reported it as animal abuse. Though, I am glad you were able to get Typhoon back from them and fix her back up. Then to be able to get her back a second time with out having someone call animal control. I wish the best of luck to you and Typhoon. Maybe third times the charm lol good luck


----------

